# Positive vibes for Rosco, please. Surgery today.



## Fransurrey (16 September 2013)

My poor little cat is going through it, at the moment. I smelt bad breath during a cuddle last week, so took him for a dental check up on Thursday. The vet found a tooth abscess, but also there appears to be a long growth along his lower jaw. Whether this has caused the abscess or vice versa is unclear. Could be osteomyelitis, could be oral cancer. Looks grim. 

He's in surgery today to remove the tooth that is infected and to have an x-ray and biopsy. I'm so worried I can't eat, so am on here trying to take my mind off it. He hates vet visits and threw up this morning in the 5 minutes drive there. 

Positive vibes, please. I'll be absolutely crushed if the worst is confirmed.


----------



## pines of rome (16 September 2013)

Hope all goes well for Rosco! I know how you feel I hate leaving mine at the vets, I worry all the time they are there.
Let us know how he gets on! x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2013)

Fingers crossed that everything goes well and that Rosco is back home with a good prognosis soon.

*vibes*


----------



## Mrs B (16 September 2013)

Good luck today, Rosco and hope it's no where near as bad as you fear x


----------



## p87 (16 September 2013)

Wee soul, hope all is ok


----------



## Fransurrey (16 September 2013)

Just had the call to say he's done surgery wise. Three teeth removed in the end. Biopsy taken but no x - ray done. Not sure what to make of that. Biopsy but no x - ray makes me fear the worst.   I pick him up at 3. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## E13 (16 September 2013)

Please keep us updated. Fingers crossed it's not what you fear. *hugs*


----------



## Fransurrey (17 September 2013)

Well, he's recovered from the anaesthetic, although he hates me, now. He's a very nervous cat by nature and only comes to me and my OH. Currently he comes to me, but is poised tro do a bunk, just in case, poor boy.

The vet gave me tramadol for him, in addition to metacam, for a few days. The trouble is, he will not take it! Last night he was desperate for food, but wouldn't touch felix, whiskas, applaws, tuna (in water) or science plan if any of them had medication on (antibiotics for the infection and metacam/tramadol (wrapped in whatever) for the pain). About 3 am I got up and had another go with some more whiskas and metacam and he wolfed it down, so at least his anti-inflammatories are topped up. He still hasn't had any antibiotics since Sunday, though, so I'm getting concerned. I have a load of synulox at home, left from my old cat who was pts last year (still in date). As we now know it isn't in the bone, I'm going to ask the vet if I can switch to that, as it's much more palatable. Current Abs are for osteomyelitis.

The biopsy apparently will come back either Friday or Monday. I can only hope it's a growth that resulted from the tooth infection, as his nature is such that I can't contemplate putting him through radiotherapy.


----------



## pines of rome (17 September 2013)

I do feel sorry for you as I am dealing with my cat who has bone cancer, he has become wary of me now, because I keep giving him medication, it is upsetting!
He will not touch his food with it on ,so I have to pop things straight in his mouth!
 Fingers crossed for your biopsy results! x


----------



## Fransurrey (17 September 2013)

Aw, Pines, it's awful isn't it? At the moment I can't throw it down his throat, due to all the swelling from the surgery, so I'm having to try wrapping it in things. The antibiotics are mixed in with food and he WAS taking it before the surgery, but when he's even slightly stressed, he refuses to eat, so with the meds I've got a right battle. I do have a spare syringe, so if vet thinks we need to stick with the current stuff, I might have to mix with gravy and shoot. Hugs for your little cat and you. xxx


----------



## paulineh (17 September 2013)

Poor little chap. Good vibes on the way


----------



## Blanche (17 September 2013)

Good vibes on the way to Rosco . I have great sucess getting cats to eat antib's etc by mixing it in pilchards in tomato juice . They seem to love it but must be in the tomato juice .


----------



## Fransurrey (18 September 2013)

A friend of mine suggested pilchards. As luck would have it, I do have a tin, so will open that when I get home. He's much better at eating, now, as he's eating the metacam in Whiskas grilled, so that's something. He's also forgiven me, which means bucket loads. We're very close normally, so it was lovely to have him jump up yesterday and nestle in my arms. My memory foam extra deep mattress topper arrived yesterday, too, along with memory foam pillow. He approves, big time. We're back to our usual sleeping position of me on my side, arm outstretched, with him on his side facing me. Back paw up on my hip, front paws stretched out on pillow in the groove under my chin and his head on the pillow, nose to nose. He's a cutey poo, alright. He stays there all night - if he gets up, he comes back and resumes position. 

Thanks for the well wishes. He appreciates them.


----------

